# Out of the Trees... A Kroot Merc RP (ACTION)



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

ooc: Alright guys, I know this is a lot to read, but it is important, because it sets the story for this RP, and you all get a little mention in it as well!:santa:

***************************************************
Krax Ulor got up from where he lay on the uneven ground, swaying slightly to the side, but regained his balance. He looked around, wiping the condensation out of his eyes. Corpses. Dark Green flak jackets lay strewn on the ground, and Leman Russ tanks sat immobile, the passengers inside clearly dead. Then, horror filling his eyes, Krax Ulor stared upon the corpses of his fellow Kroot brethren. Dozens of them, strewn across the ground like fallen leaves. The enemy had used a virus to destroy them. Krax got down to his knees and looked to the sky for comfort in the midst of all this sorrow. He cried loudly, his wailing voice ringing throughout the jungle.

The first to come was a sly being, one of the Stalker Kindred. He had appeared out of nowhere, standing before Krax like a Knarloc over its prey. Krax stood up and wiped his eyes savagely, not wishing to make a fool of himself before his Kindred. The brother lent a helpful word, but not much else; "Zirk Roz".

A second kin emerged from the dense jungle, hate and bloodlust clearly present in his raging eyes. His body was covered in scars and runes, Krax had assumed he was part of an underground cult within the warspere. Krax had allowed ancient practices within his Kindred, so long as they remained unharmful to the group. Those that were, he would dispose of. The hulking brute stood nearly as tall as Krax himself, and offered the words: "Sevas Tra, mighty warrior of the Berserkers". His hand was outstretched, and Krax took it. His grasp was overpowering, matching the strength of the Master Shaper himself.

The third had emerged, a large Hunting Rifle in his hands, surveying the clearing. "Thrax Galcor, reporting in. I am one of the Hunter's tribe, skilled with the use of ranged weaponry. I will neutralize the enemy before they do so much as even scratch you, oh honoured Shaper." "Thank you," Krax replied, taking Thrax's hand between his own. Thrax returned to the scope of his Hunting Rifle, seeking out approaching enemies.

A fourth kin had emerged from the dense jungle, clad in greens to resemble that of the jungle environment. A Kroot Rifle had been thrown over his shoulder, and a pistol was secured at his waist. He lent out a hand, stating "I am Orek Ulani, one of your Carnivore Kindred." Krax took the hand and cupped it, responding, "It pleases me greatly to know you are alive". The Carnivore finished by nodding his head once, and walking off to meet the other kindred.

"Master, the enemy is approaching!" Thrax Galcor had informed him, looking through the scope on his Hunting Rifle. Krax, having gotten over the depression, instead filling himself with anger, snatched it out of Thrax's hands and looked through. Yes, they were there, and they were many. His five kindred would stand no chance against a force of that size. Krax handed the Kroot back his rifle, which he took with earnest. "Listen up! We have to move before the Chaos worshippers find us. We'll head ba-" "What do you mean?! I'm not running! I'll kill them myself if I have to!" That was none other than Sevas Tra, body already poised to charge the enemy. Krax grabbed him by the scruff of the neck and looked deep into his hate-filled eyes. "You will not put us in jeopardy, do you hear!? We cannot kill them, and if we try, there is no doubt our fates will be sealed. So therefore you will follow my orders, and you will like it! Got it?" The terrified Carnivore shook his head feebly as Krax loosed his grip, alowing the Carnivore to carress his neck. Without a second word from any of them, they all followed Krax as he ran into the jungle.

They had taken positions, concealing themselves behind trees and thickets, as the cultist filed in and dragged strewn corpses into APCs. Every Kroot at once questioned their motives, but didn't dare speak a word. Once the APCs had left, the Kroot seetled in. "We need food! We cannot hide forever! And what about our kin that have died to these pitiful humans!?" Sevas began again. Krax thought for a while. "Yes. We do need food, however we cannot just charge them in the open. We need to find an isolated source and attack there. Any ideas?" The kindred looked around the circle they had formed, to the brother sitting beside them. Then Thrax piped in "I found an outpost earlier, there are enough humans there to sustain us for a day, as well as strengthen us. Krax rubbed his chin thoughtfully. "Yes... We attack tommorow." The kin grinned widely, imagining the slaughter before it even began.

***************************************************
The outpost lay just ahead, a small structure, comprising of a large, rotating satelite dish and a few windows. There were five visible cultists through the large windows, sitting on chairs and speaking into microphones. On the outside of the outpost were another five men, standing guard, and not far away from that group was another, with the same amount of cultists. Orek had stumbled some, and created a ruffle within the brush. "Hey, something's up there! Take 'em out!"

Krax looked back to his kin and gave them their orders, through a series of clacks and whistles:

@Thrax Galcor: You must take out the cultists through the windows, before they can sound the alarm. Be FAST!

@Zirk Roz: You see a squad commander standing guard at the rear door of the outpost. You can flank the outpost and neutralize the commander, but be wary, because he is armed with a flamer.

@Orek Ulani: Attack one of the squads standing guard, and be sure to make good use of your Hand to Hand abilities, that being your forte.

@Sevas Tra: Assist Orek in the assault and take out the other group of guards.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Zirk stood on a treebranch, a cultist camp was not far away and he could easily steal a human or two without anyone knowing. But then he heard a howl, it was obviously Kroot but thanks to the noise o the cultists he couldn't hear anything more than that. He lept from the tree branch into the river, it would lead him downstream to where the Kroot was.

Zirk climbed onto the river bank, his nimble feet made light work of the rocky wall that stood between him and dry land. He walked towards the howl through the trees, it took him about two minuets. He climbed a tree on the edge of the clearing. He did not want to be seen, he had camouflaged with the tree, climbed onto the branch and lay side on, using his this frame to be mistaken for another branch. Zirk laughed in his head, he had no reason to fear, for the Kroot was one of the kindred he belonged to.

He jumped down off the tree, landing silently on two feet in front of krax ulor. He helped the Kroot onto his feet, and then walked towards fallen tree and sat on it and sharpened his blades.

The next Kroot to arrive was svas tra, zirk did not have much in common with the carnivore, making him not much use in zirks mind. After him came the hunter thrax, zirk did like this Kroot, he was not dissimilar to Zirk although thrax would probably never admit it. The next was Orek ulani, another carnivore, "great," though zirk "two meatheads a wimp that hides behind a gun, and a Kroot he knew not much about" in zirks opinion, if you want something done right...... Had never been a more apt saying.

"Master, the enemy is approaching!" the hunter said, Zirk got to his feet ready to move away. One of the carnivores was making a fuss about wanting to stand his ground. Zirk sighed, what had his race done to evolve into this? Krax had it in control however, the mineral moves off into the trees.

He cultists moved into the clearing, filling dead bodies into rhino APCS, it was a slow process and zirk wandered why they needed dead bodies? The cultists moved off and the Kroot once again entered the clearing, Zirk was content to let others make the decision.

Zirk moved towards the outpost quietly, he was ahead of the other Kroot as he was more used to moving in stealth. The outpost loomed into view, Zirk stopped moving and waited for his orders. The hunter was to take out the cultists in the windows, the two carnivores were to kill those that were outside. And zirk? He had spotted an enemy commander.

He crawled along the ground silently as a dead wind, he went around the right of the outpost, his plan was to climb the roof and jump down on the commander from behind. The two carnivores were already in combat, and the hunter was firing his rifle furiously. Zirk ignored them but took thier positions down in case of emergency.

Zirk stood of the roof, he drew his long knives. "I have one shot at this, if I miss he will burn me to cinders, if I hit he will never walk again," zirk leapt from the outpost, he turned 180 degrease and slashed down the commanders breast. It was not a deep cut but the pain sent the human reeling, Zirk finished him off by beheading him.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Thrax Gralcor Woke up, dizzy and with blurred eyes, and saw a dead cultist on top of him. Only when Thrax pushed him of did he realise that he was in a tall tree and quickly gripped the tree’s branches for support. He found a suitable location in the tree to sit and gather his thoughts as well as a quick respite. _What happened? How did I get knocked unconscious?_ Thought Thrax. He check to see that he had all of his equipment and that his hunting rifle was fully loaded, pleased that it was. He remained caution and began to climb down the tree. He did not expect the site he saw when he got down.

Kroot and Cultists’ bodies were Strewn across the battlefield, the ground splattered with blood and bone of both sides. He moved along, slowly, and held his rifle firm in his hands, and found another one of his kin, dead. Thrax crouched beside him and checked to see if he was dead. Thrax shook his head when there was no sign of life in him. _Young blood, only one Stripe, your time has come to soon_ Thrax thought with sorrow. A kroot Cry was heard but Thrax cocked his head at another sound. _Rumbling? Too consistence for animals… must be those humans._ Thrax headed towards the direction of the Kroot’s cry.

He moved to a location behind a tree and saw two kroot there, A shaper and a carnivore. Thrax checked the clearing with his rifle and came out of the bush line. “Thrax Gralcor, reporting in. I am one of the Hunter's tribe, skilled with the use of ranged weaponry. I will neutralize the enemy before they do so much as even scratch you, oh honoured Shaper." The shaper replied “Thank you”, clasping his hand with Thrax’s and Thrax returned to surveying the area. He only noticed a third kroot when he seemed to appear out of no where but he must have been here before as the shaper wasn’t surprised. _Must be a stalker._

A fourth kroot entered the clearing, saying "I am Orek Ulani, one of your Carnivore Kindred." Thrax wasn’t concerned that he was the only hunter here, for he remembered what happened at the battle, and he knew that he was lucky to be alive. Thrax heard the Rumbling noise again and saw, through his scope, Humans, which looked like cultists, and Some vehicles. "Master, the enemy is approaching!" Thrax Gralcor Informed the shaper.

He was surprised when the Shaper took the rifle with force and anger, that Thrax let him. "Listen up! We have to move before the Chaos worshippers find us. We'll head ba-" said the shaper before he was rudely interrupted by one of the carnivores. "What do you mean?! I'm not running! I'll kill them myself if I have to!" _foolish tactic, there’s only five of us!_ Thought Thrax and the shaper seemed to agree with him as he took the Carnivore by the scruff. For a second, Thrax though that he was going to kill the carnivore, as he saw the anger and hate in the shaper’s eyes but the shaper growled "You will not put us in jeopardy, do you hear!? We cannot kill them, and if we try, there is no doubt our fates will be sealed. So therefore you will follow my orders, and you will like it! Got it?" The other kroot caressed his neck, and Thrax followed the shaper into the woods.

He climbed up a tree and found a good spot so he could see the clearing through the brush and branches. Several APCs passed with Many cultist, just as Thrax had seen through the scope, and they began to load the dead into the APCs. Thrax’s pitch black Quills rose and he cocked his head. _What are they doing?_ Thought Thrax. He looked through the Scope, checking to see if any of them were searching for kroot survivors.

After the humans had passed, Thrax met up with the other Kroot survivors. He counted all the kroot that had met before the humans came through and Thrax leaned against a tree. The carnivore that was blood thirsty began to go on again “We need food! We cannot hide forever! And what about our kin that have died to these pitiful humans!?” Thrax checked his Pistol magazine until the Shaper asked a question. “Yes. We do need food, however we cannot just charge them in the open. We need to find an isolated source and attack there. Any ideas?" Everyone looked at each other and Thrax tried to think of any ideas.

He suddenly remember a Outpost controlled by Humans while he was hunting a group. As no one else was speaking, Thrax Suggested "I found an outpost earlier, there are enough humans there to sustain us for a day, as well as strengthen us.” The Shaper considered the idea and said "Yes... We attack tomorrow." Thrax’s quills rose in excitement of a hunt and holstered his pistol. He grinned widely as they moved to a more secure position to camp.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thrax Looked among the tree line for a good spot, while the others got in their positions. He found a good tree and climbed up it, making sure he could see the key points of the outpost. He looked through his scope and saw five cultists through the window and the same number near the entrance. His brothers would deal with those lot, so Thrax took aim at the cultists through the window. He now knew the names of the other kroot. There was the shaper: Krax Ulor, the Stalker: Zirk Roz, and the two carnivores: Sevas Tra and Orek Ulani. He had a perfect shot that would kill two with one bullet. Thrax had his finger on the trigger, but before he could shoot, Orek stumbled on something and attracted the Cultists by the entrance attention. Thrax’s Quills stood on end and the Shaper gave the signal to engage. 

Thrax shot and Killed two of the cultists as the glass broke and the bullet went clean through the first’s one skull, leaving blood sprayed upon the second’s body, and blew the brains out of the second’s head. Thrax cocked the gun and aimed but the three other cultists had hidden behind the monitors. Even though his gun could go straight through the monitors, he did not know where behind they were and he did not like to waste bullets.

He noticed that there was a faulty light column above two of the cultists, barely hanging up. Thrax aimed and pulled the trigger, a resounding noise of a gun shot pierced the air and the bullet hit the lighting, crushing the two cultists beneath its weight. The last cultist made a run for the alarm switch but Thrax would not be having any of theat. He timed his shot perfectly so that just before he hit the switch, the bullet hit his hand and blew it off, making the cultist miss the switch and before he could use his other hand, Thrax shot him through the heart.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

Even after Sevas left the side of the shaper, he could feel no respect for him. "It is not wise to test a Berserker shaper..." snarled Sevas loud enough for the shaper to hear his remark.

*******************

Sevas stood in the forest near the outpost. His veins began to pulse beneath his runed skin. Rage, hatred, passion made his muscles twitch with anticipation of the blood that will sooth his savage blood lust. He waited as long as he could hold back, a small patrol of cultists heading towards the outpost caught his gaze. The hunter readied a shot.

Sevas snapped.

His legs could not carry him fast enough for his taste. The cultists turned around at the sound of a snarling warcry and managed to squeeze out a few shots. One grazed Sevas' shoulder, another clipped one of his quills the last missed completely. Sevas' axe like bayonet pierced the chest of one, then he pulled the trigger. Spinal fluid, bone and flesh exploded from what was once his back. 

Sevas leaped towards the next, his feet tearing up clumps of dirt and grass behind him. His axe blade buried itself deep within the man's skull. Sevas attempted to rip it free and it did with a good bit of force on his behalf.. The last of the group attempted to turn his rifle against the kroot. There was no time to think, so he reacted. His shoulder smashed into the cultist's ribcage with a sickening CRACK. They both smashed into the ground but this was not the end. Sevas quickly scrambled over the man's half-caved chest and shoved his thumbs into the cultist's eye sockets before snapping his neck.

Rage still coursing through his veins, his blood lust still not satisfied, Sevas looked around for more humans to slaughter. He took off sprinting for his next pack of victims. 

Sevas charged towards the building nearest to him, screaming a battle-cry and challenge for all those who could hear. His screams were in attempt to drown out the memories in his mind's inner eye.

_*"Listen children, I have taught all five of you all I can. The rest you must learn on your own as the rest of us have. You are still young and need to hone your skills in combat... "Sevas!" Chimed in the Berserker's shaper, "Our kin have found an outpost near by! We are to lead the assault and clear a path for our more frail brothers after first light." The shaper chuckled softly. Sevas let loose a whooping sound in excitement. "Well my children! You get to test your skills and earn your kills to join our ancestors! One last thing before you rest young-bloods. Should your weapons jam, or stop working, rely on your other skills. Slaughter them with your pistols, your blades, your hands, your claws or beak. You are a weapon breed for combat, use it wisely." That would be the last time he saw of his students.

"Mighty makers," whispered Sevas, "watch over my young kin. Allow them a good hunt and a safe return so they may fight another day." Sevas rubbed his hand over his face. "Twenty kills and they earn their place next to the Ancestors... Just Twenty"*_

"MAKERS! I KILL FOR MY CHILDREN, MY KILLS ARE THEIRS!" He half-pleaded as he screamed to his gods.


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

Orek smoothed the bloody quills out of the one of his carnivores faces. "The tribe will not forget your sacrifice" Orek muttered before drawing his knife. Slowly and with the upmost reverence Orek cut into the dead Kroots chest until he pulled out the warriors essence: his heart. Bowing his head to the kroot warrior one more time, Orek devoured the heart and the warrior's spirit.

Licking the blood off his face, Orek stood up and surveyed the scene. Sprayed out amongst the clearing was all of Orek's carnivores. Each one of them had a hole cut into their chest where Orek had paid his last respects to them. Amongst the corpses of his slain kin were the diseased and corrupted bodies of human cultists. Orek would pay them no honor by eating their flesh. They deserved nothing except his spit. 

Orek walked through the forest with his rife in hand until he heard a high pitch wail echo through the trees. It was far too high pitched to be one of the humans and Orek knew the call of one of his own kind when he heard it. Throwing his rifle over his shoulder, Orek jumped into one of the trees near him and raced towards the kroot cry. 

Dropping down on the forest floor, Orek pushed aside the the jungle foilage and finally found his kin. The first kroot he noticed was the Master Shaper himself, Krax Ulor. Next in line was the stalker Zirk who stood near the Hunter Thrax. Both of them relied more upon stealth and range than Orek, a fact the carnivore appreciated having covering his back. Finally, Orek saw the Berserker himself, Sevas Tra. A fellow carnivore like him, Orek had always held the berserker in disdain, perhaps because they both followed different sub-cults in the warsphere; Sevas in the berserker cult, and Orek in the Mystic Warrior cult. Both cults favored the up close fighting but where the berserkers embraces the bloodletting, the Mystic warrior cult saw it only as a means to an end. The end being the consuming of the rival warriors essence for the benefit of the tribe. 

Looking back to the Master Shaper, Orek offered him his hand. "I am Orek Ulani, one of your Carnivore Kindred." Orek spoke reverently to the Shaper. "It pleases me greatly to know you are alive" the Shaper said shaking his hand. 

"Master, the enemy is approaching!" Orek heard Thrax yell. Orek watched the Shaper walk angrily towards Thrax, snatch his rifle and identify the enemy coming. After several moments the Shaper puts down the rifle and hands it back to Thrax. "Listen up! We have to move before the Chaos worshippers find us. We'll head ba-" "What do you mean?! I'm not running! I'll kill them myself if I have to!" Orek bristled at the disrespectful voice towards the Shaper, knowing it to be none other than Sevas Tra. Orek smiled viscously as the Shaper swiftly grabbed Sevas and berated him. "You will not put us in jeopardy, do you hear!? We cannot kill them, and if we try, there is no doubt our fates will be sealed. So therefore you will follow my orders, and you will like it! Got it?" The Shaper voice brooked no argument. Without any further words, Orek and the others followed Krax into the denser jungle. 

Hiding in the trees, Orek could smell the tainted corruption oozing from the APCs and their disease ridden passengers. Locking his muscles up, Orek didn’t move an inch while the APCs were going by. As the final APC drove away, Orek dropped out of his tree and regrouped with his kin. “We need food! We cannot hide forever! And what about our kin that have died to these pitiful humans!?" Sevas said. Although it pained him to admit it, Orek shared his fellow carnivores hunger and need for revenge. "Yes. We do need food, however we cannot just charge them in the open. We need to find an isolated source and attack there. Any ideas?" Krax asked. Orek looked around at the others; he had seen no outposts of humans, only scattered convoys and warbands. “I found an outpost earlier, there are enough humans there to sustain us for a day, as well as strengthen us.” Thrax spoke up. Orek watched the Shaper consider the idea intently before speaking. "Yes... We attack tomorrow." Krax spoke to Oreks joy. Smiling viciously to himself, Orek jumped into a tree of his own and began sharpening his knife and bayonet for the slaughter.

************************************************************************

Creeping up towards the outpost, Orek watched 2 groups of humans guard the entrance to the base. Crouched down, Orek slowly walked up towards another thick bush for concealment. Dead and dying branches appeared throughout the sickly bush. Unslinging his rifle Orek felt the carnivore in him call out to kill these weakling prey, to rip their beating hearts out before their eyes. CRACK. Looking down, Orek saw the hollow log he had smashed under his feet. "Hey, something's up there! Take 'em out!" human voices echoed from the base. Cursing his clumsiness, Orek stood up from his cover and fired off 3 shots before racing up the hill to a decaying and sickly tree. Taking a deep breath, Orek jumped from his cover and rolled out of the way of the incoming fire. Kneeling Orek raised his rifle and put a bullet through his chest; then moving up and putting another cultist down with the rest of his ammunition.

Hardly anything separated Orek from the humans, a fact that was causing the cultists to back away in fear. Bunching his legs up, Orek leaped through the air, crashing down in front of the 3 of them. Brandishing his scythe-bayonet, Orek savored the look of fear in their eyes before he brought his bayonet through the chest of one of them. As the last 2 brought up their guns, Orek ripped his bayonet out of the xenos chest and drove it into a trembling cultist’s skull. Grabbing the humans body, Orek threw the corpse into the line of the last cultist’s fire. As the prey hosed the body of his comrade with fire, Orek raced past to the cultists flank and brought his scythe through the last cultists back. Blood bubbled from the man’s mouth as Orek ripped his bayonet out and kicked his body to the ground.

Reloading his rifle Orek planned to use more of the bayonet than ammunition as he made his way forward.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Krax Ulor surveyed the scene before him: Corpses of multiple cultists, his proud Kroot brethren standing tall, a testament to their strength. Each and every one of his kindred had out performed themselves. Then Krax's attention was turned to the rear side of the outpost, where a Commander lay fallen, a proud Stalker, none other than Zirk, standing over him. Had he not seen the threat, the enemy would have filled the room with scorching flame, disentigrating the entire Kindred as they filed in! Krax Ulor put his hand to his beak, - I silent praise of thanks. The Stalker had acknowledged the motion and procceeded to do the same. Krax grinned, contempt with the situation.

The Carnivores standing by the entrance stood guard, heads twitching in every direction to catch sight of an unseen enemy. Krax didn't even glance upon them as he stormed inside the outpost, scoped pistol in one hand and The End of Night in the other. A pitiful cultist had managed to survive Thrax's deadly barrage of fire, and managed to drag himself along the ground, towards a flashing red button implanted in the wall. Krax raised his pistol, catching sight of the cultist's back through the crosshairs in the scope. He fired, hoping to end the man's suffering, but he did not. Hand raised, he slammed the button, and red lights went on, swirling around in a clockwise motion. Krax looked around, confused. The cultist was staring at him, his mouth wide with joy, even in death.

Within seconds, green APCs roared through the jungle, savage snarls on the drivers' faces. Krax emerged at the entrance and ordered his Kindred inside. He ushered them in, but halted very briefly to stare at Thrax Galcor as he rushed in, right in the eye, as though saying "it's your fault for not killing this human. You may have doomed us all". We would have no chance of defeating the oncoming wave in the open, even with the jungle's advantage on our side. Once the last kin had entered, Krax slammed the release button, and the door shut. The APCs rolled to a halt around, surrounding the outpost, and the doors flung open to release dozens of cultists. They all roared with hate, at seeing the corpses of their fallen on the ground, and had their predatory eyes set upon the outpost, in which the red light still spun through the windows.

**************************************************************************************

There are many cultists approaching - too many to deal with alone. There are 4 large windows in which they may enter, and two of them had already been shot out by Thrax, so they must be covered at all costs! They are far more numerous than we, so we cannot afford to let them slip in, or else we'll risk being overrun. The door Krax has sealed is strong enough to survive damage from their stub weapons.

Krax issued his orders to the group:

View attachment 9578


@The Carnivores: Take your positions as displayed in the schematic, and mow down the charging horde through the windows. Be sure to make use of the walls for cover, because getting caught in their hail of fire may prove fatal at the least, or strike a death-blow at its worst. You may be forced into close combat should they manage to slip through.

@Zirk Roz: You are not skilled in the field of ranged weaponry, however you see a cultist leader at the far end of the jungle, shouting phrases through a vox, causing the cultists to get all riled up. If you can kill him, their morale will decrease severly, possibly winning us the battle. You must exit through the window that Thrax has shot out, and make your way over to the leader. Note that he is alone, not expecting anyone to sneak up on him...

@Thrax Galcor: You may take your place at the windows, or you may go up to the roof and snipe them from up top. If you go topside, there is very little cover, aside from a large rotating satelite dish and the distance between the roof and the cultists ( you may want to lie on your stomach). Note that by going on the roof you will have a better sniping position, and will get DOUBLE the amount of kills, however you WILL take minor damage, because you are much more vulnerable to gunfire.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

Sevas cursed himself for almost not grabbing his beloved shotgun. She would of torn the enemy cultists to shreds in the windows of a semi-fortified position. He slapped in a few more shells and smiled at the carnage she would reak.

Sevas knew he wasn't the best of shots but you didnt need to be with a shotgun.. he slammed against the inner wall of the building and could hear a single cultist trying to sneak around the back side of the building. This one cultist was overly zealous and attempted to out flank their position; others were sure to follow in his wake.

The cultist crept to the window only to get a bayonet shoved deep inside his throat. Sevas then looked outside the window and began to open fire with his Shotgun. Several cultists got rounds through their heads and chest. Other rounds whizzed past the cultists forcing them to take cover or duck quickly, slowing their advance.

"Click" went Sevas' Rifle. He pulled back inside and attempted to reload as fast as he could. How ever it wasn't cocked fast enough. A cultist attempted to climb through the window, Sevas grabbed his arm and leg protruding through the window and pulled in opposite directions. The cultist screamed in agony as he felt his limbs dislocate and eventually ripped from his body. His body feel to the floor inside the building no doubt going to bleed out in a matter of moments.

A frag grenade was tossed through the window. No doubt they were getting desperate to clear the kroot out quickly. Sevas grabbed the half conscious man bleeding on the floor and tossed him on top of the grenade. It exploded underneath his body, tearing his chest and stomach to shreds but absorbing all the shrapnel. Sevas, outraged by their dirty tactics, roared a challange to the rest of the cultists.

He grabbed his shotgun once again, slapped in the remaining rounds and continued firing at the advancing cultists.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Thrax, believing that he had killed the Cultist, Climbed down from his vantage point and walked towards the building. Only when he heard the alarms did he know that something was wrong. He Reloaded his hunting rifle quickly and leaped over the window, seeing the cultist that he had thought he killed, smiling at the shaper. _No… I put a bullet in the heart! Unless I missed…_ Were the thoughts going through Thrax’s head. The shaper gave a look of disgust towards Thrax, pausing only at him, before giving orders to defend themselves. Thrax knew what the shaper he said with that look. “it's your fault for not killing this human. You may have doomed us all”

Thrax Looked about the room for any good sniping points but all were either too narrow or too open for a short field of view. He Gulped and looked at the stairs, Knowing that there was even worse cover up there. His quills were on end, never before had he had a situation like this, ever time he shot he had killed before this. He had lost his feeling of honour and the shaper just affirmed it. He held his hunting rifle with both hands ran up the stairs and laid upon the roof on his belly. 

He looked through the scope, seeing green APCs and Many cultists pouring out of the forest. He took two magazines from his belt and put them next to him. _I’m going to need them_. He took sight at his first to be kill in the bullet storm he was preparing. This time, it was going to be hard to miss in the mob that was there, Thrax was going to regain his honour. He focused his mind and body, ready to begin the fire he was going to begin, and it would be hard to put it out.

The cultist he had seen through the scope now was with a massive hole in his head, the bullet penetrating through the cultist, hitting one behind him and going through, taking out another’s toes. In less that a second, Thrax had cocked the gun, took aim and fired. Each shot left a visible white smoke from where the bullet travelled, and the places where the bullet entered or exited a body, was a circle of white smoke. For every shot Thrax put out, he made sure that one died and two more would be injured.

When Thrax had to change his Magazine, The cultists had managed to find where he was, and started to put fire on him. He rolled across the roof and had to make sure that they couldn’t keep up the fire on one spot. He shot again, Taking out a couple more and making another lose an arm. But when he was about to place his aim again, a stray shot came across, scraping the Kroot’s cheek, and taking off a couple of quills. 

This only served to Anger Thrax, Now not even taking time to place shots but just firing into the mob, not knowing when they would stop. He would show the shaper that he was worthy of the Title of a hunter and was determined to prove that he was to be feared, even by other kroot…


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

Orek waited silently by the broken out window. He could hear the guttural roars and chants of the humans coming closer and closer to his position. Gripping his rifle in left hand, Orek quickly loaded several of his solid slugs into his rifle and brought the gun up to his chest. Closer. Closer. The beast in him screamed for him to break from his cover and rend the enemy limb from limb. The kroot in him cautioned against such suicidal thoughts; instead urging him to wait for the opportune moment to strike.

The sounds of the humans were almost next to him before Orek surprised the cultists. Taking a deep breath Orek spun in front of the window and fired his rifle. His first shot went wild, richocheting off a rock. His second shot caught one of the humans in the chest, pitching him off his feet. Ducking under the window from incoming fire, Orek maneuvered himself over to the other side of the window and waited for the fire to die before taking aim again. Orek fired 5 more shots, dropping 3 more cultists, before he had to reload. 

Loading several more shells into his rifle, Orek braced himself as curses and screams echoed through the window from the slowly advancing humans. Taking a knee, Orek whipped his rifle out of the window in time to catch a savage cultist who seemed eager to spill his blood trying to run straight at him. Without thinking, Orek pulled the trigger sending the projectile hurtling into the human's thigh. As if only angering him, the cultist continued his charge and leaped through the window before Orek could fire again. Immediately, Orek brought his rifle up to deflect the human's wicedly rusted and serrated sword. Ducking under another wild swing, Orek swung his bayonet into the human's midsection, eliciting only a grunt of discomfort from the cultist. Bringing his head back, the ogreish human bashed his head against Orek's face. With a sickening crunch, Orek could feel the human break his nose. Snarling, Orek made a feint attack at the cultist's head before nimbly weaving to the human's backside and driving his bayonet through the back of the cultists knee, bringing the huge man to his knees in pain. Without hesitating, Orek finished off the human by driving his scythe-bayonet into man's face. 

Before he could even catch his breath Orek saw his fight with the huge human had given enough time for 4 more of his disgusting kin to enter the room. With an inhuman screech, Orek pounced on the humans; driving his bayonet in the chest of one before ripping it out an slamming it into the foot of another. As he ripped his lethal blade out of the wounded cultist's foot, one of the remaining humans bashed his weapon against Orek's skull, filling his hearing with a high pitch whine. Rolling with the blow, Orek returned the favor as he jammed the butt of his rifle in the cultists stomach. As the human bent over out of air, Orek grabbed the man by the scruff of his neck and hurled him into the remaining cultist. As both of the men cursed as they tried to upright themselves, Orek roared running upon them and hacked at the two humans until there was nothing left but severed limbs. 

Finally, his chest heaving, Orek assessed the situation. He could hear more human voices coming, far enough away for him to catch a moment's rest. Grabbing several shells from his bandoleer, Orek reloaded his rifle while he listened to the moaning of the last cultist who had a gaping wound in his foot. Setting his rifle against the wall by the window, Orek walked over to the cultist as he feebly tried crawling away. With a satisfaction that Sevas would take in slaughtering his foes, Orek grabbed his knife from his side and gripped the man's hair tightly. Orek ignored the pleading voice that begged for mercy and deftly slit the man's throat, letting the man drown in his own blood. 

When he was sure the man was finally dead and that he still had several more moments before the next wave came at him, Orek continued cutting through the man's neck until his head fell from his shoulders. Grabbing the severed head, Orek walked over to the window and placed his grisly trophy on the window sill, a warning for all the foolish cultists who would try breaking into the base. Picking up his rifle, Orek waited patiently for more humans to come.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Zirk skirted around the edges of the outpost, he was annoyed, the cultist had stolen his opportunity to feed. When zirk was angry necks start snapping 80% of the time.

Zirk leapt out of the window like a shadow in the night, he landed on his front and took on the colour of the ground. He started moving towards the enemy forces, they would pay.

The most difficult part of his plan was about to come into motion, he had to creep along the ground and dodge between cultists feet and under one of the APCs. He went right of the first one, through the next ones legs, he leapt over the head of the next one while he was looking away. Only the sergeant left. Zirk looped his strangling rope around the sergeants ankle. He crawled backwards underneath the stationary apc. It would look like the human had been shot in the foot, he would actually have a knife wrenched through his ankle. 3.....2.....1 Zirk pulled with all of his might. The knife ripped the tendons in his legs making the human fall over, he began twitching like he was having a fit. The surrounding humans ignored his death passing it off as a ranged attack. Zirk smiled at his own genius. He salvaged a grenade and a portable vox radio.

Zirk calmly walked behind the enemy lines, they were to stupid to look behind them, Zirk realised with a grimace that if anyone bothered looking behind them in the past he would not be here today.

Zirk drew his short knives, he held them like a surgeon would. The commander was completely unexpecting, he went on shouting bable into the vox, little did he know it was utterly useless.

Zirk had studied the human anatomy very thoroughly in his past and knew how to pull a humans strings. Zirk would stab specific nerve endings to force speach to form no matter what the human wishes. The first was in the back. 5 second wait, next on the forearm, 2 second wait, last a tiny prick on the back of the neck. The result was brilliant, the commander was forced to say. "we..... A.....are doomed," zirk laughed as he beheaded the commander, he saw the troops heads look down and fire extinguished from their hearts.

Zirk loved his life,


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Krax Ulor watched the carnage around him, as cultists pilledd up to the windows, just to be brutally hacked down by the Carnivores. Krax smiled to himself, content in the success of his Kindred. Then the door smashed in behind him, - something had delivered a powerful force, of such magnitude as to make the heavy metal burst inward. Krax backed up, his death-giver held tight in both hands. The door finally succumbed to the outside force and blew in, flying over the Master Shaper's head. A beast stood at the door, largly muscled, and most frightening of all, it sported a second head. As he ducked the flying door, he found that the legs were not single, but rather two fuzed into one! He regained his balance and held the End of Night infront of him, poised outward, towards the creature. Then he noticed that it was not one man, but two: Fuzed together. The creature roared and charged in a berserker fury, hands flailing and grabbing. Krax rushed to meet his opponent, brandishing his ancient Power Weapon and struck! The blade slid cleanly into his foe, impaling it through the chest, and emerging from the otherside, the blood upon the glowing blade sizzling. The monster didn't seem to notice, and lashed out, a powerful paw knocking Krax to the ground. The Shaper played dead, hoping that the creature would reveal a weakness...

It loomed over the Master Shaper's closed eyes, and pounded its fist into the ground, pulverating Krax's head, had he not moved it. In a lightning quick motion, the warrior sprang up and punched the creature in one of its faces, smashing it to bits of bone, blood, and brain matter. Again, it failed to feel the pain. Krax thought for once that this battle may be lost - something that never happened to him before. Then, like a sound from heaven, a dull crack sounded from down the jungle, and the creature fell forward, topling to the ground, a precise hole implanted in its back.

Krax looked up. There was a man in a carapaced jacket, wielding a long barreled, black rifle in his hands. To his sides were five guardsmen and one heavy missile launcher that had been placed on the ground via tripod. They all sent flurries of lasfire into the thinned horde of cultists, killing them in droves. The maniac plague-worshippers grew wide with fear, and ran. The Carnivores shouted insults at them and fired on their exposed backs, dropping them as they disappeared into the jungle. Krax emerged from the entrance, tall and intimidating, his sacred Power Weapon hanging towards the ground in his hand, its blade extinguished of its luminous light.

Calling out behind him to his Kindred, he gave the order: "Feed, my kin, make yourselves stronger, and then follow me outside!" With one quick motion he withdrew a herat from the monster and gorged upon it, ingesting his raw strength. (ooc: if you do not know how to feed, revert to the first post in the Recruitment thread :wink

The commander of the Imperial Guard walked forward, inserting a new clip into his Sniper Rifle. Krax's kindred weren't far behind their master. "You did well, eh?" the commander said as he pulled a brown stick from his breast pocket. "You know, it takes some real skill to fend off that many armed men without backup." He placed the cigar into his mouth and lit it, puffing out small clouds of grey smoke. The Guardsmen behind the commander backed up, their eyes wide with fear. Sevas Tra, taking advantage of their weakness, lunged forward and unfurled his quills, emitting a sharp hiss. The men raised their weapons. "Back down, they're on our side." the commander informed them, taking another puff of smoke. Krax cast a sharp glance at Sevas, and the Carnivore grinned.

"Listen," he said, turning back to Krax. "As you very well know, all our men have been wiped out by that damn bomb! I'd call for reinforcements, but those damn AA batteries aren't making it any easy. I need you and your... savages, to take 'em out." Savages!? High-Gothic was not the Kroot's native tongue, but he knew very well what the word meant. Krax howled furiously in the commander's face, his hand wrapped around the man's throat. The Guardsmen advanced a step, Lasguns raised at the attacker. "I said back down, god dammit!" The commander yelled at his troops. They backed down, and Sevas was upon them again, releasing his terror into them. The Master Shaper had allowed it this time, and spoke to the commander, mimicking High-Gothic as well as he could: "My _kin_ are not savages! We come from a very honourable heritage, using our skills of survival to defeat _your_ enemies!" the Shaper growled in his face, and let go. "Yeah, and your breath smells bad too. The point is that you are under contract, and as such, your mission is still not finished. I'm ordering you and your... _kin_ to take out those damn AA guns! Do you understand, or do I need to shoot some sense into you?" he asked, advancing a step.

Krax looked to his Kindred, who were watching the confrontation. "I will destroy your AA guns, but only because it is in our contract. I have no respect for you, as an individual." The commander put the cigar back in his mouth, and blew a puff. "Good. We're settled then."

************************************************************************************

Three towers. Three towers loomed before them. They were lightly guarded, only by a few cultists, armed with the standard stub weapons. Inside, he knew, would be more. The commander had given us voxs, so we may keep in touch at all times. The towers were fairly large, and would probably take the better part of an hour before they reached the gun at the top. Most of the battling will be done in close quarters. All the Kroot will be travelling in pairs, and have been given an explosive, which is to be used for destroying the anti-air guns at the top of the tower. Your posts will have to be written within the timeframe of about an hour, so you will describe your journey to and inside the AA tower. The towers all have a single entrance. Inside the tower you will fight cultists, and possibly even Damned Cultists (what Krax had fought in the outpost, refer to the Recruitment thread for more info).

Krax had given his brethren their instructions over the vox:

@Thrax Galcor: You will assit Sevas Tra. Use your supreme sniping abilities to neutralize far-away targets.

@Sevas Tra: You will assist Thrax Galcor. Use you savage brutality to rip your foes apart within the tower.

You two are Group 1

@Zirk Roz: You will assist Orek Ulani. Once the lights have been shut, the tower will be submerged in darkness. Use your night-vision to your advantage, and get the drop on your enemy before they see you.

@Orek Ulani: You will assist Zirk Roz. Use your supreme strength and hand to hand abilities to smash your way through the enemy resistance.

You two are Group 2

@Krax Ulor: I'm gonne be riding this solo 

I am group Krax


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

ooc: This is NOT an update, just my post.

+1 Hand to Hand.

Krax snuck up on the cultists standing guard near the tower. The trees kept him concealed, and he walked towards them slowly, in clear view had they turned their heads. They spoke amongst themselves, when Krax leapt. The End of Night carved through two of the cultists with ease, his scoped kroot pistol firing blindly towards them. The bullets all missed their marks, but that was of no concern to him. The humans readied their weapons and fired, but their doom was too quick, and he was upon them, slashing and bludgeoning with the long hilt. The others withdrew blades and swung at the Master Shaper, but he merely batted them off and countered them with a bullet to the head. One scrambled to draw his carbine, but Krax's horizontal swing cleaved him in two. The others backed up, firing from their stub pistols. Krax caught them within his scope and dropped them one by one, ducking and dodging the bullets with supernatural agility. The last one crawled along the floor, grasping for his pistol. Krax holstered his weapons and picked up the man by the head, and rotated it to face him. Fear was wide in his eyes, when Krax ripped him in two, intestines and blood falling to the ground. Within a minute, the guards were dead, and Krax walked into the tower.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Erax'Ulgar was not used to being late and yet here he was, late to help and late to fight; but perhaps not too late he thought as movement reached his sharp eyes, the Vulture swooped low and, with a rather sickening crunch, drove his taloned feet into a formerly camouflaged enemy. One that had been attempting to get a bead on the Master Shaper.

"Krrrmaster-Ularrr, this one bids hapologies of the lateness of harrrival." Erax'Ulgar spoke with an odd inflection, drawing out his 'r's and tending to put a 'h' in front of most words beginning with an 'a'.
He had arrived as fast as he possibly could, having been caught in a windstorm that had played havoc on his sense of direction and forced him to run instead of fly. Still no excuse but he was here now and that was what counted.

He glanced down at the human he had hit, it was gurgling its last beneath his claws, the creature appeared to be a cultist, by the smell of it; a worshiper of disease. Certainly not the most pleasant thing to be standing in, he stepped off it and cleaned his talons on a conveniently shaped rock before following the Master Shaper inside, although he paused momentarily to ensure no more humans were waiting, his hearing and sight picked out none. All was good and safe, for now.

"Rrmaster? What has happened during Errrax's habsence?" He did not fully expect an answer but he was wondering where the other Kin were and what he had missed.


----------

